# Socionics in depth explanation of Extraverted Intuition



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Socionics : Extraverted Intuition as Leading Function

I would like to see the opinions from you cute cuddly ENFPs about this description (Did I ask correctly haha?).


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually I think that is relatively spot on. It explains why we have muscle tension; we're always looking for what is new, what is interesting. 



> extraverted intuition types can't make themselves do things that do not engage them mentally (do not give them anything interesting to think about).


Pretty much... but luckily with the internet it's almost HARD to get bored these days . But I've found that I've shied away from activities because I'm afraid I won't be engaged or that others won't accept my contributions.



> extraverted intuition types are more interested in increasing or developing potential than in materializing it.


Somewhat... but we can . 



> If someone or something forces such a person out of a certain territory (a job, a room, a business, etc.), he or she quickly switches to thinking of alternatives ("that's fine, I was thinking of leaving anyway"). If one has items stolen, one quickly forgets about them and finds one didn't need them much anyway.


Actually I think that relates more to a defense mechanism and being distracted. I've lost things that have had important to me and it does upset me briefly, but obviously getting caught up in something isn't relatively useful. Not like my ISTJ father, who craps his pants when something really obscure gets a scratch xD.



> extraverted intuition types enjoy meeting people who have unusual life experience or novel thinking patterns and probing them for insights and inside information. They have a mental "catalog" of their friends' and acquaintances interests and easily match up people who share common interests and would enjoy learning from each other.


This actually sounds like ENFJ a bit... but I do this. The thing with socionics is there are always a few key differences compared with the MBTI. Is weird D:. I like interesting people and I can always remember who does what. Though... I don't like jerks even if the _are_ interesting. It's just not worth getting caught up in.



> extraverted intuition types might think they need to take a trip or begin a completely new activity or make a lifestyle change to overcome a persistent feeling of psychological discomfort, when in reality, getting a good meal and a good night's sleep would likely suffice.


I'm not nearly this extreme... but I used to be when I was younger (like 16-20). I'm around a lot of practical thinkers... so I can overcome that pretty fast. It's true... sleep and food do a lot of good.

And thanks for thinking I'm cute and cuddly <3. I certainly try ^_^.


----------



## Emphasis (Apr 10, 2011)

> types experience large fluctuations in their energy state, from great enthusiasm and dynamism to complete physical inertia. In the latter state they can spend the entire day inside, ignoring the things they are supposed to do, even if there are no groceries in the house and they are starving


haha, that's true. We can also name it laziness Lol


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

We're a triangle? Triangle people! 

It all sounds good to me. I totally identify with pretty much every word. Twice. XD


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Man, that was almost creepy. I love that it went more into the cognitive process than other descriptions I'm used to.



> types enjoy meeting people who have unusual life experience or novel thinking patterns and probing them for insights and inside information. They have a mental "catalog" of their friends' and acquaintances interests and easily match up people who share common interests and would enjoy learning from each other. They enjoy talking about and sharing their understanding of things and like to have their principles and understanding of things — along with those of their partners' — brought out in the open when doing business.


This is especially true. xD



> implies the ability to model other people's thought structures and understand how other people's worldviews fit together. This understanding allows one to explain new information or ideas to them in a way that they can understand, based on their existing level of understanding. types enjoy helping people with hidden potential develop it into conscious and recognized strengths. They like to help others experience insight — or a holistic intuitive understanding of concepts.


And this is my favorite thing in the world. Cx


----------



## Eye of the Potato (Mar 14, 2011)

nottie said:


> Man, that was almost creepy. I love that it went more into the cognitive process than other descriptions I'm used to.
> 
> 
> This is especially true. xD
> ...


Yeah Socionics rules, mbti drools!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Interesting article. These lines jumped out at me.

What is characteristic of the thinking of extraverted intuition types is the ability to make connections between things that might not seem related at first glance. They like to keep a certain mental distance from their objects of study so that they can always keep the "big picture" in mind, i.e. see how the subject connects to other things they know about. This synthetic thinking presumably has a neurological explanation.

It's hard to attach a extraverted intuition type to material possessions. But if someone attacks their "potential" (talents, opportunities, and any other "unrealized potential") or their intellectual territory (their ideas and vision), that's quite another story. Here extraverted intuition types can and will put up a fight and will wear out nearly any opponent. 

These types are able to constantly keep track of opponents' mental state and thought organization and attack them mentally when their thought processes are disorganized (this applies to confrontational situations).

Not that i'm confrontational or anything ....i clearly identified with all of these statements.


----------

